# SSRI and Dp, trycyclic, other meds help?



## Guest (Nov 3, 2004)

I wonder, general opinion, and experiences, what SSRI is the least troublesome and the better for derealization and depersonalization.

I am now off Paxil (well, 5 mg) and it's horrible. I didn't like it on it neither. I am now thinking of trycyclics because I tried all AD = SSRI's and felt very confused.

I just wonder if someone take antidep (new ones) and what they think of SSRI's. Or other kind of meds.

Thanks,

 Cynthia xxx


----------



## DutchMark (Aug 10, 2004)

Paxil is helping me great with deperession en anxiety, it also reduced DP/DR and Obsessive thoughts. So i'm hapy on paxil, don't want to think about withdrawl actually


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm on Lexapro and although I haven't been having panic attacks, I have been dealing with bouts of DP/DR so either it's causing it or it's not helping.

I'm on a super low dose however ( 5 mg's) and have only been on it 4 weeks so it's possible it hasn't fully kicked in yet.


----------



## ed (Sep 27, 2007)

I've tried Paroxetine (Seroxat/Paxil) with some success over a period of 16 years, but it didn't prevent social phoba and agoraphobia developing because of the dp.

Recently tried Sertraline (Zoloft/Lustral) for six weeks, but it seemed to make the dp worse. Now off Sertraline and considering returning to Paroxetine.


----------



## Dwing (Oct 29, 2004)

I really not think any of the drugs I have tried have been much use. All have had some effect in some way....some bad and some worse. Temazepam did work at stopping a DP attack one time years ago.


----------

